# Good news!



## RHJPC (Mar 31, 2003)

I went for that FU today after the small bowel follow through and went with a bunch of questions. I like this Dr. cuz he's thorough and doesn't make you feel rushed.First off, I've lost almost 20lbs since I first came down with IBS-C really badly! I'm overweight, so that's a good thing! Eating small meals, cutting out sugar and exercising, drinking lots of water....it's all helping. Need to lose 20 more.I requested another test for H. Pylori bc my stomach is the only thing that still hurts under my ribs and my PCP once took a blood test on that and it came back with a titer which meant it didn't confirm I had it or didn't have it. So, gonna do a breath test for that soon.The small bowel polyp will be removed (he wanted to leave it in and I told him "no", that my dad died of colon cancer and I didn't want to take any chances)....have to talk to a surgeon and see if it can be done with a laproscopy.Gas.....I told him that I have GAS alot and that it's nasty and in public, that's hard to deal with. He said the reason why I'm gassy is "because you're adding fiber to your diet and good foods to your system and so you're gonna get gas". He suggested simethicone or there are these tabs called "Charco-tabs" and they do the same for gas.The friend of mine who went in for an emergency surgery bc of bad stomach pain and they took out his appendix, but that wasn't the problem







......he FINALLY found out today that his pancreas is not producing enough enzymes and is on meds for that now. Good thing! Poor guy went through heck with that.So, all in all, it was a pretty good visit


----------

